# Goodman Vs. Rheem



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know there are a 100 variables that determine what would be the better brand for your particular home or setup but I have the opportunity to go with a Goodman Gas Furnace & Heat Pump or switch it to a Rheem Gas Furnace & Heat Pump. 

Just wanted to get some feedback guys on which brand they'd prefer to go with. Looking online Goodman has a not so good reputation with lots of repairs. Rheem has some as well but maybe not as many. Thanks in advance


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Installing company trumps brand name. Goodman is easier to get ahold of versus Rheem for a *hack which is why Goodman has more repairs. Less eduacted non professionals get their hands on Goodman and thus the install suffers and so does the name brand. 

If I had a choice though, I'd probably go Rheem. 

* someone who doesn't know what they are doing, a thief in a trade who takes business away from those of us who do now what we're doing


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> Installing company trumps brand name. Goodman is easier to get ahold of versus Rheem for a *hack which is why Goodman has more repairs. Less eduacted non professionals get their hands on Goodman and thus the install suffers and so does the name brand.
> 
> If I had a choice though, I'd probably go Rheem.
> 
> * someone who doesn't know what they are doing, a thief in a trade who takes business away from those of us who do now what we're doing


Thanks Doc I hear you and makes allot of sense. I am leaning toward Rheem too as it gives me a little bit more of the warm and fuzzy feeling vs. the Goodman. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You get all the same components from one to the other, none of which are actually theirs outside of the coils. GE motors and Copeland Scroll compressors and then some electronics for controls and you can put your own name on it if you really wanted to. 

It's like a Cummins Turbo Diesel in a Dodge. Dodge doesn't make that motor, Cummins does. Ford almost took over that contract so it was almost a Ford Cummins Turbo recently. Same motor, different truck had it happened. 

Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> You get all the same components from one to the other, none of which are actually theirs outside of the coils. GE motors and Copeland Scroll compressors and then some electronics for controls and you can put your own name on it if you really wanted to.
> 
> It's like a Cummins Turbo Diesel in a Dodge. Dodge doesn't make that motor, Cummins does. Ford almost took over that contract so it was almost a Ford Cummins Turbo recently. Same motor, different truck had it happened.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you get.


Will do Doc, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

historically I have found Rheem circuit boards and their spark ignition system to work VERY well and last a long time. I would go with Rheem if those were my only 2 choices.


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

yuri said:


> historically I have found Rheem circuit boards and their spark ignition system to work VERY well and last a long time. I would go with Rheem if those were my only 2 choices.


Thanks Yuri...


----------

